

The Venture Diet Is Working - pmjordan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/01/the-venture-diet-is-working.html

======
shimon
Working for whom? It's probably great for Fred Wilson if he's managing a
bigger slice of the total VC pie, but for everyone else, it's best if VC is a
large-scale, productive way to invest money -- then it makes money for our
pension funds and creates new economic opportunity.

~~~
rstocker99
I see it a little differently. There are only so many viable opportunities
available at any given time to invest in. Even if you believe the number of
good opportunities is limitless, number of capable people who can act on them
isn't. As the amount of money chasing deals goes up the competition for good
deals goes up and VC suffer because they end up with worse terms. Many stupid
deals also get funded. Both of these are bad for the VC industry, both are bad
for their limited partners (including our pension funds) both are probably
good for entrepreneurs.

